# Awesome day on Sandestin! 3-10-21 (Pics!)



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I flew back into town while other family is here, only have a few days but I'm glad I went out. I'll be fishing oregon hard when I get back, I have to quarantine for 2 weeks before I can return to work 

Anyways started walking about 9am and immediately hooked a good fish, biggest of the day at 6lbs 3oz, some will recognize the spot, the fish actually came down the lake but I had to run down someone to take a photo 

Quickly followed by some smaller 3lbers and then a 4lbs 10z

Sun got high and the fishing got tough 

I found a corner with a decent fish and saw a monster swim by, 30 minutes later I threw a Spro topwater frog down the bank and about 10' away from me, what looked like a carp came up and ate it. I set the hook and it immediately snapped the braid, in hindsight I was way too close, with no slack, and that was a monster fish with no give. 

It was a largemouth, and was absolutely every bit as large if not bigger than the 6 I had caught in the morning. It's the same fish, in the same spot, that some friends of mine have broke off on with 30# mono. 

The first time I've broke off a frog in 2 years!! Sucks it was the first one of the year. 

I kept fishing, caught some dinks in the heat, then ended the night with a 5lb 5oz on a spinnerbait

Some ponds are prespawn, some are spawning, some are post.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

More photos


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job, glad ya still got it. bet its good to get out of that snow for a while.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nicely done sir.
Ya look good in the Florida Sunshine.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Big fun! You wore out the green grouper. Thanks for the report.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Fore!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, welcome home, good day!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

lees way2 said:


> Great job, glad ya still got it. bet its good to get out of that snow for a while.


Funny you say that, we usually don't get snow but they got 2" of hail yesterday


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Couple small guys today down the road, 4 fish per person


----------

